# Guam Wahoo



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fishing is starting to pick up over here. my babies first wahoo and cuda, the cudA STUNK SOOOOO BAD HE WAS RELEASED BEFORE PICS COULD BE TAKEN!!!! Funny thing is, I was happier than a 5 yr old in toys r us, watching her bring it in, and calming it down with the wahoo be good stick!!! Only 10-12 lbs, but great on the grill. I will keep the reports coming as we are coming into Mahi and Wahoo season.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

*pics!!!*

Here they are.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty water.....hey, ifin it eats----no sweat!!! haven't caught a hoo yet so it's wayyyyy bigger then mine!!! hahaha


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice Hooo..I lived close to Tumon bay....the coconut crabs...Japanese tourist...Budweiser drunk Guamanians, my first bite of sushimi at the bars...I'm wishing I was there,...haha!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for report & pics.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I was on a dive boat and they threw out a lure on the way out to the blue hole. We caught a Wahoo in the Harbor. We were all pretty hungover and hungry. We ate half of it in about 5 mins. The boat had wasabi and soy sauce on board and some watered down tea. Nothing like eating a fish while half of it is still flopping on the deck. 
From what I understand the Cuda are OK to eat there. They dont have whatever the US fish have. They also arent as aggressive as the US cudas are. 
I was stationed @ Andy from 06-10. I miss that place everyday. 
I am assuming you are Navy? The AF wouldnt pay for me to ship my Mako to Guam. I regret not taking that boat over. Even if I paid out of pocket I still would of made about $5k selling it after the 4 years I was there. I didnt realize how OUTRAGEOUS boats cost there.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on her first hoo!!! great eat fish for sure.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, This is truly a beautiful place. Next time I will post it in the right section, sorry Mods. It is crazy to be trolling for palegics a rocks throw from the cliff line. Loose bottom on my machine less than 100yards from the cliff faces. Sure miss the treestand this time of year though.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

There is another forum member there. He is a Navy Chief in the helo Squadron on Anderson.

Dustin Martinson. Has a network of fishermen there I'm sure.

He'll be happy to learn about these fish too.

Look him up.

http://www.hsc25.navy.mil/contact.html

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pictures. Lived on Guam twice as a kid and made it there while on active duty. Special place for sure. Imagine (only) 2 hotels on Ipao Beach... that was the count back 71'. Enjoy and we look forward to the reports.:thumbsup:


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

LOVED going to Andy TDY...the fishing there is AWESOME and Tumon Bay is a sight to see...some of the best scuba there as well...


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Biller48 said:


> Sure miss the treestand this time of year though.


There are a bunch of pigs and deer at Andy that you can hunt with a bow.


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

First pic looks like it's right at the Spanish Steps. Loved it there. Was at NCTAMS for 3 years (Gulf One) 89-91. Was in to SCUBA in a big way back then. Did a lot of fishing out of Apra Harbor. Used to take a Boston Whaler tiller steer 13' out the pass and fish so far out that we could just see the clouds on the mountain top. Lots of Mahi, wahoo, yellow fin. Wish I was there now with my boat.


----------

